# Neons



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with breeding neons tetras? Is there any chance that they will lay eggs in my tank and some of the fry will survive with no help from me... or is that pretty much impossible?


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

Well anything can happen. They might survive, but chances are, they wont. I heard that neons like soft water.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Neons breed without too much difficulty, but you're definitely going to have to help them unless your tank is very well established and huge.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

put LOTS of Java moss and small grass type plants for the eggs/fry to fall into.
The hard part is trying to feed the fry, with the moss they will at least have the microbes in that to chew on.
Also they need very clean, soft and acidic water. They prefer a pH of about 6 but can live in a pH from 5 to 7. They do best between 76 and 79 degrees, and a gH of less then 10. 
Good Luck


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Robyn has some good info on the neons on her website
http://www.fishpondinfo.com/neon.htm
remember you can always sell them.
Here is somthing for you to shoot for. 
http://www.napa.ufl.edu/2001news/tetras.htm
You always have to dream big the article says they sell 50,000 to 100,000 neon tetras each month.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Well the gH is 8.19(146ppm) from the tap and that is before I add the CO2 and the driftwood. The water plant sent a report today. So i know everything in the city water to the ppb/ppm whatever  Everything seems to be ideal. Im sure they'll breed now, just none will survive 

Maybe when I get a new tank ill get some glowlights and move the neons to the new tank.

LoL, thanks for the info fish_doc, but im pretty sure i wont be starting any commercial ventures with my 10 gallon


----------

